# all recognized Master Masons currently in active military service or have in the past served and is



## Bloke (Jun 22, 2016)

_Therefore, be it resolved that paragraph 3.1.1 of Article 3, National Bylaws, and National Regulations 3.1 be changed, amended, or administratively conformed to permit *all recognized Master Masons currently in active military service or have in the past served and is now listed as honorably discharged or retired under such honorable status,* to petition for active membership; and permit current members of National Sojourners Inc., who are in the same category and are carried on National Sojourner rolls as Honorary members, to elect conversion to active membership status.
_
We were recently discussing this very thing.

The above came from

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/06/national-sojourners-make-important.html


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 23, 2016)

I've never had a problem with the fact I wasn't eligible. Their requirements were for Os and E7s-up. The fact that I was an E4 and didn't meet the requirements is on me, not the organization. I was fine with that. If the NS are expanding membership for the right reasons, OK; if they are doing it to satisfy a bunch of whiners with hurt feelings, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Zack (Jun 23, 2016)

I would hazard a guess that they need members as do a lot of other organizations.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah, I get the vibe that it's a recruitment drive more than a sop to hurt feelings.


----------



## Lightlife (Oct 28, 2018)

Companion Joe said:


> I've never had a problem with the fact I wasn't eligible. Their requirements were for Os and E7s-up. The fact that I was an E4 and didn't meet the requirements is on me, not the organization. I was fine with that. If the NS are expanding membership for the right reasons, OK; if they are doing it to satisfy a bunch of whiners with hurt feelings, I'm not a fan.



I was a member before this change (and the inclusion of NHS and NOAA). The reason was declining membership, not hurt feelings. Many veteran associations have made similar adjustments in recent years.


----------



## Winter (Oct 28, 2018)

It's a bid by the Sojourners to bolster their declining membership. It might be an interesting discussion why we are not seeing more membership among the military ranks. I was introduced to the Order while a teenager on active duty by an NCO and as soon that happened it was only a matter of time till I took my Ob.


----------

